# gravy



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

is gravy with my dinner a bad thing? always wondered if gravy is good or not and how bad are yorkshires. mums making the dinner u see its very hard to resist lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

gravy is a must for me, gotta moisten the food up! Yorkshires, lovely as they are are no good for anyone......................................... but downing one of your kids easter egg is worse and i've just done that!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There's something seriously wrong with you if you turn down your Ma's Yorkshire Puds and gravy.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a believer of everything in moderation, just don't have a bucket of gravy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When i cook 1kg of mince i cook it with 3/4 a pint of water with 6 teaspoons of Bisto in it.

I split that into 4 meals so one and a half teaspoons of gravy granules in each meal so fvck all really, could leave it out but it would be tasteless.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

lol i rejected the gravy i had, 2 plain cod fillets and large servings of broccoli and sum other dark greens im used to having gravy smothered over my sunday roast but tonite was dry :'( i had 2 roast potatoes and 1 yorkshire i couldnt resist but it was soooooo yummy i left it till the end lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

shane22 said:


> lol i rejected the gravy i had, 2 plain cod fillets and large servings of broccoli and sum other dark greens im used to having gravy smothered over my sunday roast but tonite was dry :'( i had 2 roast potatoes and 1 yorkshire i couldnt resist but it was soooooo yummy i left it till the end lol


So you went in dry:laugh:

I think you are taking things too seriously if you are worried about the gravy. You don't need a perfect diet, I bet even professional athletes don't eat 100% perfect diets. Have the gravy just don't have bucket loads of it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> When i cook 1kg of mince i cook it with 3/4 a pint of water with 6 teaspoons of Bisto in it.
> 
> I split that into 4 meals so one and a half teaspoons of gravy granules in each meal so fvck all really, could leave it out but it would be tasteless.


Does the water not make it weird? May try this later but i usually fry in EVOO with 2 Oxo cubes


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a craving. I'm having, beef, broccoli and gravy. Now. NOM.

Good thing with bisto, you can have it on a cut, it's like 8cals to each 25ml serving.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

JoePro said:


> I have a craving. I'm having, beef, broccoli and gravy. Now. NOM.
> 
> Good thing with bisto, you can have it on a cut, it's like 8cals to each 25ml serving.


I was told its bad for keto but ignored anyway lol... someone said the cornflower fcuks up keto?

I have had tuna and gravy lol, its alright ha


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I was told its bad for keto but ignored anyway lol... someone said the cornflower fcuks up keto?
> 
> I have had tuna and gravy lol, its alright ha


I wouldn't use it for Keto haha, I'd only ever use full mayo on Keto..


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i save my gravy from my roast beef and make gravy out of that hmmmmm


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i know im taking it a bit serious but im about 14-16% bodyfat atm i wna go rele serious for about 6 weeks because its my first proper diet and i wana see how i react to macros ive done for myself. so if i go clean as possible il get a good idea how my body reacting. once ive got to about 10% il start relaxing a little bit more lol. its hard cos im an addictive and possesive person when i set out to do something i go crazy if it starts going wrong lol. WEIRD ay ???


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Does the water not make it weird? May try this later but i usually fry in EVOO with 2 Oxo cubes


That read a bit weird. I cook the mince then drain off the fat and make the gravy with 6 teaspoons of granules then pour it on to the mince. Add the frozen veg, chopped fried onions amd tomato puree then stir in and simmer for abour 5 mins.

Usually chuck in some worcestershire sauce too.

Might try it with the oxo and EVOO though now.


----------

